

AT&T will unlock phones for accounts over 60 days old in good standing - austenallred
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57573331-94/at-t-ban-on-unlocking-phones-wont-affect-our-customers/

======
itafroma
Note this isn't a new policy; AT&T has been allowing this for almost a year
now (a story mentioning it from April 2012:
[http://techland.time.com/2012/04/11/unlock-an-att-iphone-
in-...](http://techland.time.com/2012/04/11/unlock-an-att-iphone-in-5-easy-
steps/)). They're just reassuring customers that the LoC exception change
won't affect their already implemented company policy.

The other three major carriers have also had similar policies for some time,
and don't appear to have drastically changed anything since the LoC rule
change: [http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57572492-94/what-the-
dmca-c...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57572492-94/what-the-dmca-cell-
phone-unlock-ban-means-to-you-faq/)

